
Machine learning peoples. Tell me about when you got started - danceswitpizzas
Hi everyone. First time posting here. So I&#x27;m really into machine learning and all things &#x27;data sciency&#x27;. I&#x27;ve got a handful of years working in the public sector doing data analysis&#x2F;research kind of stuff (nothing like apply ML techniques though). I&#x27;m also in grad school part-time in the NYC area, in a non-CS department though the majority of my classes have been CS&#x2F;Stats related (think ML, algorithms, distributed computing, etc.). My school program is kinda like machine learning for the social sciences. I&#x27;m thinking about switching jobs into a company that does more ML kinda of stuff. But when I look at these job posting I see a lot of requirements about pure CS backgrounds, etc. Which is kinda of troubling since I don&#x27;t have that structured CS training (rather I learn it as I go or when necessary).<p>For the folks who work in a ML role or at a company as such, does this background matter? Do you look for people with really solid training a CS? Also, what was is like when you started after school? Was the work load completely different than what you saw in school? More difficult, less difficult? Thanks in advance.
======
eshvk
It depends on the gig.

When we hire at Spotify, we look for people who are good at Machine Learning.
Can code, design systems well. We get people who are at both ends of the
spectrum; prefer hiring people somewhere in the middle.

ML at school is very different from ML at work. At work, you have to do a lot
of data cleaning; where the C.S. education can help. Furthermore, you need to
do be able to think out of the box; pull disparate data sources together.
Sometimes even design and pull out specific data.

~~~
jmcohen
Is there an email address where I can send a resume / cover letter if I'm
interested in ML at Spotify? Thanks!

~~~
eshvk
Just apply online. The website has a bunch of ML open positions!

~~~
danceswitpizzas
Hey, a bit late. But thanks for the words!

